
Five-year plan in the works to revamp cyber security in India - iProject
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Five-year-plan-in-the-works-to-revamp-cyber-security/articleshow/17658440.cms
======
hakaaak
This looked like a title of something I'd see in the Onion. No country can
revamp cybersecurity in 5 years, especially not one as bureaucratic as India.

